# What will she look like in two more months?! *Babies are here, page 3



## PotterWatch (Mar 8, 2012)

3One of my does is due in May so she has about two more months left.  She is already very big!  I talked to the breeder and she said not to be too surprised if she has quads!  I don't know if that will come true, but this doe is already really big, the pictures don't do her justice.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 8, 2012)

She has racing stripes.   She will get bigger!  Look like she has swallowed a balloon and you will need to untie her tail and let the air out at birthing time.  Be sure to tie one leg to the floor when you do so she doesn't fly around the barn and hit her head on the ceiling.


----------



## gingit (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't know how far along she is, but she is really beautiful.
Congrats!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 8, 2012)

She will look....READY TO POP!  Whatever you do at that point, keep her away from sharp objects so she does not explode!


----------



## PotterWatch (Apr 10, 2012)

Well she still has about a month left.  I can't imagine what state she will be in by that time.  Talk about stretch marks!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 10, 2012)

Better rub her belly down with some cocoa butter!!! lol


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 10, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Better rub her belly down with some cocoa butter!!! lol


  Bless her heart, she has to be miserable!


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh!! WOW  She has got to be miserable! and a whole month left??!?!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 10, 2012)

she looks great.  Just keep providing her lots of room to exercise and lay out in the sun. It is amazing how big some of them can get.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow!    She still has a month left?  Poor girl must be miserable!  I can't wait to see how many she will have!  Hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Missy (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, When in May is she due? My Saanen doe is due May 15th (150 days), and is half her size!!!!


----------



## marliah (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow, poor momma goat! I don't know that I have ever seen one get that big.


----------



## hcppam (Apr 11, 2012)

poor mom.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 11, 2012)

Bet its a single birth!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry can't resist:

She might look like this






Or this






Or like this girl in the middle, not that the one in the shadow is all that small.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 11, 2012)

Keep taking pictures of your girl, would love weekly progress reports, and of course it is always fun to find out how many they were carrying.


----------



## peachick (Apr 11, 2012)

shes having a litter!


----------



## PotterWatch (Apr 11, 2012)

20kids, I thought of those pictures when I posted this last one.  Those are some huge preggo bellies on those does!


----------



## mama24 (Apr 11, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Sorry can't resist:
> 
> She might look like this


 The look on the doe's face on the left says it all!!! 

My little girl looked HUGE to me! Everyone who saw her said TWINS! Maybe TRIPLETS! She had 1. Just ONE. Weight tape says the baby was 11lbs at birth, but still, just one. LOL


----------



## PotterWatch (May 9, 2012)

I think she will be going any day now.  Her belly hasn't gotten much bigger in the last couple weeks, which I'm sure she is happy about!  The only change I have noticed has been her udder filling.  She doesn't have a pretty udder, but I hope it will milk well.  Here are a couple pictures I took yesterday:


----------



## Mamaboid (May 9, 2012)

WOW!  she needs a wide load sign.    Sure is a pretty girl tho.


----------



## crazyland (May 9, 2012)

How much longer? Waiting on my girls and none are that big yet, even my doe that always has trips!
Can't wait to see these gorgeous babies of yours.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 9, 2012)

*Congrats! Can't wait to see how many babies she has! *


----------



## PotterWatch (May 13, 2012)

Her udder looks much larger to me today though there are no other signs of impending labor so I don't think she is done yet.  Getting closer though!  She doesn't want me anywhere near her rear end to check ligaments.  Every time I head that direction, she runs off.












Moony is also progressing well.  Her udder is growing along with her belly.  She is due sometime next month.  She too doesn't want me messing about with her to check on things.  I guess I can't blame them.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 13, 2012)

*Yay for babies soon!!! *


----------



## PotterWatch (May 14, 2012)

Well, that bigger udder she showed yesterday was in fact the only sign of impending labor.  She had two little kids about six hours after I posted those last pictures.  I still can't believe she only had two, and two not very big kids at that!  They are very cute, one buckling, one doeling.  The buckling has elf ears which was a surprise to both myself and the breeder who said she has never had an elf-eared kid before.


The little girl who looks just like one of our older bucklings:





The elf-eared boy who has been named Dobby:





Mama Sneeze and the babies:


----------



## Missy (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful babies!! I just love the elf ears


----------



## Mzyla (May 14, 2012)

Very pretty babies and what a big udder! My Lamancha FF doesn't have such a huge udder 
Congratulations!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 14, 2012)

*Aww their adorable!!!!*


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 15, 2012)

Awww so cute.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 15, 2012)

Cute babies, I have never seen elf ears myself, they are cute.


----------



## jodief100 (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (May 16, 2012)

ohhh how adorable are they
congrats on such pretty babies.....


----------



## drdoolittle (May 16, 2012)

Such cute babies!  I love Dobby!


----------



## crazyland (May 16, 2012)

I love them! Congrats!


----------

